# Launching my Blog + Website today, whatcha think??



## AshleyS (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I just launched by new blog this morning and would love some feedback from you all 

It's a prophoto blog that I designed from a basic template. 

Click for blog
Click for Website
Click for Facebook Page

Thanks!! 
-A


----------



## amolitor (Jul 27, 2012)

Lots to like on there. If I don't mention it, assume that it's wonderful 

- pet peeve: I hate the horizontally scrolling portfolios that absolutely everyone uses.
- it's not at all clear where you're located. I guess I could deduce it from your area code, but it would be good to put it front and center.
- there doesn't seem to be a way to get to the "blog" content from the "main site" content. This might be deliberate?
- light text on a white background is hard to read. The main site is mostly OK, and it does "look" nice, but consider going to black text or a little darker for legibility
- the text on the blog site is painfully light
- lots and lots and lots of images on the blog site, very slow to load. Consider using smaller images, putting the bulk of the images behind a "cut", or similar.

You do lovely work!


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 27, 2012)

Love it overall.  It doesn't look particularly original, but original in wedding photography doesn't get you hired anyway.  The main website is gorgeous.  Simple, elegant.  Brides will flock to it.  The blog is nice, but as amolitor said, a little hard to read given the lightness of the text.  

I like the horizontal scrolling portfolios, haha.


----------



## AshleyS (Jul 27, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Lots to like on there. If I don't mention it, assume that it's wonderful
> 
> - pet peeve: I hate the horizontally scrolling portfolios that absolutely everyone uses.
> - it's not at all clear where you're located. I guess I could deduce it from your area code, but it would be good to put it front and center.
> ...




That is great feedback! I really appreciate your time looking it over. I'll be fixing the text right away and likely not posting as many images per entry for load time.


----------



## Jiffer (Jul 28, 2012)

Love it!!!!


----------



## 50mm (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice.  I would prefer the thumbnail's to be the default setting instead of the scroll.  But that is really just my taste and not that important to the overall quality of your site and photographs.  Other than that, PERFECT!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 21, 2012)

I really like your site. Clean and gorgeous. As mentioned, the text is a bit light for my taste. Only one bit of advice I would give... loose the gmail email address.


----------



## Rozechik (Sep 3, 2012)

Good job overall I love the blog and the pics but I would agree with Amolitor about the text colors otherwise everything else looks good to me


----------



## foto_tuts (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice site. load times seem a little slow but they may be what you are looking for. Overall very clean and elegant..


----------

